# Source for 1/2 gallom canning jars



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I have searched high and low for some 1/2 gallon canning jars. I finally found them at acehardware.com at $10.49 for a box of 6 jars, no shipping if picked up at your local Ace Hardware store. My Ace Hardware store manager told me I could just order through him at the same price and he would get the money for the order. I have ordered 2 boxes of 6 jars and cost me over $21.00! 
Is there any place where I can get a better deal?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Garage sales?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

unfortunately there isn't one that I know of...
Canning jar prices have went through the roof.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Ace Hardware stores have the best price for 1/2 gallon jars so far. I've looked for the past two years and Ace always has the best prices on them.

Maybe post a want ad on Craigslist?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I get mine from a grocery store. If they're out of stock when I need a case I ask the store manager and he'll special order some for me.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I think she was hoping for a better price....
I can get mine at local hardware stores..there is a Family run grocery store than carries or my feed store has em also...they run at the least expensive that I've seen here for about $10.50 a case..that's just 6 jars.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I buy mine at the craft store for 2.99 each. I am going to check with my ace hardware and try to order some.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Since there are no processing times for them and so few things they can be used for in canning (high acid juices only), the demand for them has really gone down. In fact it is rumored that Ball is considering discontinuing them. Our ACE store here will no longer even special order them.

So where ever you find them, if they are important to you, it may be worth stocking up on the size.


----------



## Karen Kay (Aug 18, 2010)

Kshobbit said:


> I have searched high and low for some 1/2 gallon canning jars. I finally found them at acehardware.com at $10.49 for a box of 6 jars, no shipping if picked up at your local Ace Hardware store. My Ace Hardware store manager told me I could just order through him at the same price and he would get the money for the order. I have ordered 2 boxes of 6 jars and cost me over $21.00!
> Is there any place where I can get a better deal?


Hubby brought some home from a rummage sale couple weeks ago. Misc smattering of about 30 1/2 gallon jars, 2 dozen pints and 1 doz quarts all for $15.

1/2gal at the store is $15/for 6 jars. Thought it was a good deal. I've been using them for freezer and dry storage items.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for all your replies. I do check at the garage sales and thrift stores for them. I use them for my goats milk. My one goat gives 2 quarts a day with once a day milking. I had used too many of my quart canning jars, then needed them to can stuff. The 1/2 gallon jars take up less space in my fridge and are tough enough to sterilize(I take my goats milk seriously). Gee, if Ball is going to stop production, I had better stock up on all I can get.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> Ace Hardware stores have the best price for 1/2 gallon jars so far. I've looked for the past two years and Ace always has the best prices on them.?


We found some at a local farmstore(Thiesen`s) for 8.50 for 6, and they had a special on that day with extra 10% off, that is a very good bargin. >Thanks Marc


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've had many but all f/sales and other people giving them to me. BUT yesterday in our paper they had 50% coupon for sept 18th at ACE. I have bought jars using these coupons before. Our paper even messed up and I have 2 coupons. Last yr these came out around xmas season. I need some wide mouth pints so that is where mine will go.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Our local Cambels has them on sale right now. It's that time of the year they are clearancing all their canning supplies - and they have a lot of 1/2 gallon.

Tractor supply does not carry that size, and Menards does, but does not have them on sale at this time. Usually Menard's regular price is close to the other places' sales prices. The Menards out here (SD) carries a good selection of canning supplies year round. 

I keep checking out these places as the local stores don't advertise the clearance stuff. Just picked up 30 packs of lids for .99 cents each - more stock for next year.

Cathy


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

judylou said:


> Since there are no processing times for them and so few things they can be used for in canning (high acid juices only), the demand for them has really gone down. In fact it is rumored that Ball is considering discontinuing them. Our ACE store here will no longer even special order them.
> 
> So where ever you find them, if they are important to you, it may be worth stocking up on the size.


We use ours for pasta, dry goods, dehydrated foods, etc. They look good on the shelf, and make inventory a whole lot easier


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I find them one by one at garage/estate/flea sales. Wish I had that coupon, Id certainly get some


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

BTW...ball jars are made in the USA


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Combine the end of season sales with the Ball canning item coupon here:

http://www.redplum.com/pages/viewoffer.aspx?id=1613095:3605067

and here:
http://www.redplum.com/pages/viewoffer.aspx?id=1613091:3605061

and you could get some good deals on canning jars!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

springvalley said:


> We found some at a local farmstore(Thiesen`s) for 8.50 for 6, and they had a special on that day with extra 10% off, that is a very good bargin. >Thanks Marc


That's a great price Marc. Wish I had a Thiesen's around here. :goodjob:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

We have a grocery store here called Ingles and a friend's husband is the bread man. He has made nice with the store manager who has ordered in a few cases for us at $8.81 for 6. I got 2 dozen but it sounds like we need to get more if they might be discontinued.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I just bought a case of 6 a couple of days ago at Bi-Mart for $7.99. The reg. price is 9.99 and you can get as many cases as you want year round. The sale price is the best I have seen on these for new wide mouth with lids and rings.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Only problem with those jars is that one needs an old double boiler in order to BWB them. They were big enough for 6 jars and designed for wood stoves. I've got about a dozen mixed Ball and Reliance half-gallons but my biggest 20-quart stock pot could maybe hold 3. Even then, tomato juice would be about the safest thing that I could use them for and I use 5# honey jars for that. And yet, I saw enough of them used to fill a semi-trailer in the late 1940s since that is all that was used in Wright's canning kitchen in the Hillside part of Taliesin. (I'd love to know where they ended up when the commune stopped gardening!) 

Martin


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Kshobbit said:


> I have searched high and low for some 1/2 gallon canning jars. I finally found them at acehardware.com at $10.49 for a box of 6 jars, no shipping if picked up at your local Ace Hardware store.


After reading the thread title I thought that I was going to surprise folks by mentioning Ace Hardware, but it turns out that many of you found them there too.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I paid $9 for 6 at Lehman's and $9.95/6 at my local Amish Bulk goods store. A lady from church just gave me a dozen. I can my spaghetti sauce in it since we use 2 quarts of sauce at a time for our family of 8.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Per USDA/NCHFP FAQs:


Frequently Asked Canning Questions
General
_
What can I process in half-gallon canning jars?

At least one canning jar manufacturer is selling half-gallon canning jars. That manufacturer has a printed note on the top that says half-gallon jars are only used for some highly acidic foods in a boiling water canner, with instructions to call a toll-free number for the instructions. When we last called, the only choices are grape juice and apple juice, as we also recommend.

The only processes that USDA, the National Center for Home Food Preservation and the University of Georgia have to recommend for half-gallon jars are for very acidic fruit juices (and juice only): Apple Juice (http://www.homefoodpreservation.com/how/can_02/apple_juice.html) and Grape Juice (http://www.homefoodpreservation.com/how/can_02/grape_juice.html). This process time is not to be used for tomato juice, for example.

There are no other research-tested processes for half-gallon jars. Boiling water processes for other foods for jars larger than those published with recipes (usually pints and/or quarts) cannot be extended by any formula to a larger jar.

We are aware that there are historical recommendations for canning foods in half-gallon jars. However, these are not currently accepted or endorsed by the USDA, Cooperative Extension System or U.S. manufacturers of home canning jars._


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Menards has them on sale this week, $8.99. And they also have a $2 case rebate good for two cases (is an instore credit). 

I just ordered the wide mouth food saver jar sealer (have the regular). These will be used for dry storage.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

My older brother who lives in Nebraska just informed me that Mennard's is building some stores in Kansas. This is very good news. I just hope one of them will be close to me.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We were thinking of going to the St Joe Menard's this week. If they have the 1/2 gallon jars, that may make the decision for us.

A couple of Christmases ago, our son's girlfriend, Jackie, found a few cases of them on Freecycle and snagged them for me. We use them for our goat milk, too. 

And just about every time I use the jars, I think of Jackie.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Macybaby said:


> Menards has them on sale this week, $8.99. And they also have a $2 case rebate good for two cases (is an instore credit).
> 
> I just ordered the wide mouth food saver jar sealer (have the regular). These will be used for dry storage.


The only jars I find for sale in the online Menard's ad are the 12 pak quart. Do you have the ad that shows the 1/2 gallon jars, or can you post a link?

TIA!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The small print says "All canning jars on sale also", and that is what I found at the store. 

I suppose it would be prudent to call and make sure your store carries the large size. I live in an area with a lot of canning activity - the local Menards carries canning supplies year round. TSC, Campbells and Walmart only carry them seasonally.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought 8 cases of those ball jars from ACE. They are wonderful. I have flour in them right now, and I really like them because you don't have to worry about mice.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Macybaby said:


> The small print says "All canning jars on sale also", and that is what I found at the store.
> 
> I suppose it would be prudent to call and make sure your store carries the large size. I live in an area with a lot of canning activity - the local Menards carries canning supplies year round. TSC, Campbells and Walmart only carry them seasonally.


Thanks! I really do need to start keeping my reading glasses by the computer. <sigh>


----------



## grannybones (Sep 30, 2008)

Gee, I wish you lived near me. I would give you some 1/2 gal jars. I have lots. I can juice, vegetable soup, tomatoes and green beans in them. I just have so many, that I like to get rid of a few.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Jars/Ball-Widemouth-1-2-Gallon-Jars.htm

But the shipping price can be quite high. I have been debating getting some pints from them (I've purchased from them before), but keep holding off because of the cost of shipping. Good company, though. You can also get a lot of different lids and other jars through them.

Jennifer


----------

